# Girl destroys boyfriend's penis after sex video goes viral



## Tenryubito (Feb 4, 2015)

A 25-year-old man can no longer use his penis after his 17-year-old girlfriend poured acid on his genitals to punish him for distributing a pornographic video he'd taken of her without her knowledge.

The girl, whose name is known to African Eye News Service (AENS) but cannot be published because she is underage, attacked Humphrey Khoza with battery acid while he was drinking beers with friends at a tavern in Cork village near Hazyview, Mpumalanga, on January 17.

"Everything happened in a blink of an eye because I saw her when she was coming with a bottle, but I didn?t realize that she was carrying acid. She just angrily called me a dog. She asked how in the world I could have done such an evil thing to her. It was only then that I realized that she was talking about the video that I took while we were having sex," said Khoza.

Khoza said he had been dating the schoolgirl since December.

"We agreed to have sex, but she was not aware that I was filming the sex using my laptop computer. I did not intend to show anyone the video and I still don?t know how it got onto social media," he said.

In the viral video that AENS has seen to verify the claims, Khoza is seen pushing the girl, who was in her school uniform, to the bed. She appeared not to notice that she was being filmed while they had sex.

The remorseful Khoza added that although his penis would never work again due to the damage caused by the acid, he was lucky to be alive.

He said he was advised to press charges against the girl, but doesn't see the point.

"Even if I press charges it is useless because it won?t bring back my manhood. Her being in jail will just ruin her future because she is still young and I do not have the energy to attend courts," said Khoza.

He now has to urinate through a tube and has to undergo surgery.


Source:


Ouch...


----------



## Rax (Feb 4, 2015)

I hope surgery saves his dick


----------



## Cromer (Feb 4, 2015)

I know it was wrong and all, but I can't help but feel some vindictive satisfaction.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 4, 2015)

> "Even if I press charges it is useless because it won’t bring back my manhood. Her being in jail will just ruin her future because she is still young and I do not have the energy to attend courts," said Khoza.



Damn, I couldn't imagine what one would have to go through to have this line of thinking.


----------



## Deputy Myself (Feb 4, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Damn, I couldn't imagine what one would have to go through to have this line of thinking.



Feeling remorse for (accidental?) actions and not being a gigantic douchebag could have something to do with it.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 4, 2015)

How is pressing charges for having your penis literally melted make you a gigantic douchebag? He is a dick for recording the sex without permission, but how it got uploaded should be investigated, it wasn't in the girls authority to serve out punishment.


----------



## Roman (Feb 4, 2015)

One has to ask the question why he was filming it in the first place. And without her knowledge on top of that. Sure, he didn't mean for the video to go public, but he's still to blame for filming at all imo.

Still, that really shouldn't have cost him his dick


----------



## TigerTwista (Feb 4, 2015)

The guy gotten acid on his genitals...lets take a brief moment to think about that......







I think it's fair to say that its more than enough for him to have that kind of line of thinking lol.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 4, 2015)

Freedan said:


> One has to ask the question why he was filming it in the first place. And without her knowledge on top of that. Sure, he didn't mean for the video to go public, but he's still to blame for filming at all imo.
> 
> Still, that really shouldn't have cost him his dick



Probably because he wanted to have proof of her consent.


----------



## Roman (Feb 4, 2015)

Xiammes said:


> Probably because he wanted to have proof of her consent.



Yeah, that crossed my mind as well briefly. But you'd think if that were true, he'd let her know he was filming 

What's incredible is how you may need such evidence to begin with these days. That's what's really troubling, but I digress.


----------



## Xiammes (Feb 4, 2015)

Freedan said:


> Yeah, that crossed my mind as well briefly. But you'd think if that were true, he'd let her know he was filming
> 
> What's incredible is how you may need such evidence to begin with these days. That's what's really troubling, but I digress.



Its kind of a mood killer, "hey I am recording us having sex just for the chance you are a massive bitch".


----------



## tari101190 (Feb 4, 2015)

Okay this is a weird one.

I wonder if they'll have to give him a vagina? But he needs a penis to do that surgery so doubt it would work.

Damn.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Feb 4, 2015)

I have mixed feelings about this. First, it was completely wrong and stupid of him to tape a sex video featuring both he and the women whom he slept with. He should have gotten arrested and charged. However, I don't think the dude deserved getting battery acid poured on his genital area ): As for the women? I understand why she'd behave like that because she just had a video of her having sex with a man taped and she acted whilst in the heat of the moment with pure instincts dictating her actions. I think she should be at fault for unnecessarily causing such a horrendous and permanent injury on the man and deserves punishment. Anyways, hope the dude's surgery goes well and repairs every little cell his manhood consisted of.


----------



## kluang (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## San Juan Wolf (Feb 4, 2015)

LyricalMessiah said:


> I have mixed feelings about this. First, it was completely wrong and stupid of him to share a sex video featuring both he and the women whom he slept with to the public. He should have gotten arrested and charged. However, I don't think the dude deserved getting battery acid poured on his genital area ): As for the women? I understand why she'd behave like that because she just had a video of her having sex with a man scattered throughout certain social media sites on the internet and she acted whilst in the heat of the moment with pure instincts dictating her actions. I think she should be at fault for unnecessarily causing such a horrendous and permanent injury on the man and deserves punishment. Anyways, hope the dude's surgery goes well and repairs every little cell his manhood consisted of.



The article states that even after surgery his penis will never work again.


----------



## Pliskin (Feb 4, 2015)

He's a dick(), she is a pyscho.

Fine him, jail her, done. Jail him too, if you can prove he did upload it himself.


----------



## Overhaul (Feb 4, 2015)

In the night, i hear 'em talk,
The coldest story ever told
Somewhere far along this road, he lost his penis to a woman so heartless...
How could you be so heartless?
Oh... how could you be so heartless?


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Yeeeesh, acid poured to his dick. He didn't deserve that....


----------



## Roman (Feb 4, 2015)

LyricalMessiah said:


> I have mixed feelings about this. First, it was completely wrong and stupid of him to share a sex video featuring both he and the women whom he slept with to the public. He should have gotten arrested and charged. However, I don't think the dude deserved getting battery acid poured on his genital area ): As for the women? I understand why she'd behave like that because she just had a video of her having sex with a man scattered throughout certain social media sites on the internet and she acted whilst in the heat of the moment with pure instincts dictating her actions. I think she should be at fault for unnecessarily causing such a horrendous and permanent injury on the man and deserves punishment. Anyways, hope the dude's surgery goes well and repairs every little cell his manhood consisted of.



Please read the article. Please.


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 4, 2015)

Pretty sure that filming you and your girlfriend's sex moment doesn't deserve your dick melted.

He's lucky he's still alive


----------



## SLB (Feb 4, 2015)

Deputy Myself said:


> Feeling remorse for (accidental?) actions and not being a gigantic douchebag could have something to do with it.



why are you putting accidental in brackets? none of the actions by either of these two was accidental.


----------



## Hyperion1O1 (Feb 4, 2015)

Thorin said:


> sure he did



Nope he didn't


----------



## Roman (Feb 4, 2015)

Moody said:


> why are you putting accidental in brackets? she hunted him down in a bar.



He's referring to the video being posted online and how the guy who filmed it supposedly didn't publicize it intentionally.


----------



## SLB (Feb 4, 2015)

yeah i fixed that. still a weird claim on either side to try to make. once you videotape something, distribution is entirely on your part. no real point to try and absolve him of responsibility in that act.

she's still the worst offender in all this and he should rightfully press charges.


----------



## Roman (Feb 4, 2015)

Moody said:


> yeah i fixed that. still a weird claim on either side to try to make. once you videotape something, distribution is entirely on your part. no real point to try and absolve him of responsibility in that act.



Someone here mentioned the possibility of a trojan that allowed a third party to hack into his computer and distribute the video.

Another thing that could've happened is the guy stupidly uploaded it to Google Cloud. Considering the somewhat recent celebrity leaks, it's not unprecedented that someone hacked that and distributed the video later.


----------



## Tapion (Feb 4, 2015)

Didn't deserve his dick being destroyed, Chop off a leg or two but don't go for the dick.


----------



## SLB (Feb 4, 2015)

actually yeah. if it was videotaped with something that uses google services, that's a possibility. my bad, deputy.

all in all he should still be pressing charges.


----------



## Tapion (Feb 4, 2015)

She practically killed him. He's a Man. Without. A. Dick.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2015)

EDIT:

Read the entire thing..just goddamn.


----------



## FLORIDA MAN (Feb 4, 2015)

I would call things even as seemingly he has.


----------



## Blue (Feb 4, 2015)

I'm okay with this

"Didn't publish it intentionally"

lol


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 4, 2015)

So is that video still out there tho?


----------



## SLB (Feb 4, 2015)

probably lurking around somewhere

went viral apparently


----------



## DavyChan (Feb 4, 2015)

Wow, that is messed up. I'm more angry at this girl. Fk u. WHo gives u the right. Wow.


----------



## Vandal Savage (Feb 4, 2015)

I absolutely cringed when I read the part about her pouring battery acid on his genitals. 

Good god that is pretty vicious. His dick never working again is a huge price to pay just so he could video tape the both of them having sex without her knowledge. The girl went way too far with this as well but I understand the rage she was obviously feeling.


----------



## reaperunique (Feb 4, 2015)

It's good to see that he isn't _sour_ about the whole affair


----------



## kire (Feb 4, 2015)

Tapion said:


> Didn't deserve his dick being destroyed, Chop off a leg or two but don't go for the dick.



Yeah or maybe just one nut..


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 4, 2015)

You know if this was reversed situation no one would be having 'mixed feelings'. The bitch is crazy.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 4, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> You know if this was reversed situation no one would be having 'mixed feelings'. The bitch is crazy.



Throwing acid and getting it on her vagina would not stop her from having babies. The benefits of internal organs.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 4, 2015)

NaS said:


> Throwing acid and getting it on her vagina would not stop her from having babies. The benefits of internal organs.



Nothing to do with the point I made.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 4, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Nothing to do with the point I made.



I get your point but he wouldn't do anything damaging for people to have mixed feeling. If his penis was ok people would probably shrug it off as well.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 4, 2015)

NaS said:


> I get your point but he wouldn't do anything damaging for people to have mixed feeling. If his penis was ok people would probably shrug it off as well.



Mutilating a woman's vagina and possibly killing the function of the clitoris wouldn't be damaging?


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 4, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Mutilating a woman's vagina and possibly killing the function of the clitoris wouldn't be damaging?



It wouldn't stop her from having a child. Everything else is just cosmetics. Well she'll lose a major stimulator but it wouldn't cause her reproductive organs to stop functioning. Had all the acid did was cosmetic damage it wouldn't be such a big deal.


----------



## Krory (Feb 4, 2015)

LyricalMessiah said:


> I have mixed feelings about this.* First, it was completely wrong and stupid of him to share a sex video featuring both he and the women whom he slept with to the public.* He should have gotten arrested and charged. However, I don't think the dude deserved getting battery acid poured on his genital area ): As for the women? I understand why she'd behave like that because she just had a video of her having sex with a man scattered throughout certain social media sites on the internet and she acted whilst in the heat of the moment with pure instincts dictating her actions. I think she should be at fault for unnecessarily causing such a horrendous and permanent injury on the man and deserves punishment. Anyways, hope the dude's surgery goes well and repairs every little cell his manhood consisted of.



He _didn't_, dumbass.  Way to read.


----------



## Blue (Feb 4, 2015)

Let's be legit. He totally did.


----------



## Krory (Feb 4, 2015)

Blue said:


> Let's be legit. He totally did.



If he was _that_ much of a dick, he _would_ be pressing charges. Got nothing to lose now at this point.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Feb 4, 2015)

it is possible he didnt actually share the sex tape himself

happened in my college once, one hoe emailed a video of her stripping to some ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and turned out he shared dat account with some other ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) and he sent that video to every single person


----------



## Kanga (Feb 4, 2015)

Little sympathy will be shed for this fella.


----------



## SaishuSoda (Feb 4, 2015)

Fucking hell, man. That's horrible.


----------



## Sauce (Feb 4, 2015)

Women are getting away with melting dicks. The end of the world as we know it.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 4, 2015)

He should turn her in to two face.


----------



## Mashiba Ryō (Feb 4, 2015)

Gunners said:


> He should turn her in to two face.



Or half cunt.


----------



## Pliskin (Feb 4, 2015)

krory said:


> If he was _that_ much of a dick, he _would_ be pressing charges. Got nothing to lose now at this point.



Uploading Sex with a minor could earn him jail time, depending on the state. He might still have a whole lot to lose.

Edit: but then again. No idea how Africa handles child/underage porn laws.


----------



## Subarashii (Feb 4, 2015)

Freedan said:


> One has to ask the question why he was filming it in the first place. And without her knowledge on top of that.* Sure, he didn't mean for the video to go public, but he's still to blame for filming at all imo.*Still, that really shouldn't have cost him his dick



Yes
Melting his dick a biiiiiiiiiiiit far, but filming someone (especially underage) without the person's consent is a big offense.


----------



## santanico (Feb 4, 2015)

w/o his manhood he's given up on life



NaS said:


> Throwing acid and getting it on her vagina would not stop her from having babies. The benefits of internal organs.



you are so misinformed....


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 4, 2015)

starr said:


> w/o his manhood he's given up on life
> 
> 
> 
> you are so misinformed....



Go on then.


----------



## Kusa (Feb 4, 2015)

He did deserve a punishment, but acid ? No, just no.


----------



## Juda (Feb 4, 2015)

I wonder if the video is on pornhub. 

And Freedan made a point that its possible a trojan had to be the culprit BUT he should've told her after they had sex that he recorded .


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 4, 2015)

I’m not quite sure why certain people in this thread are making out double standards at play. If anything people here are making flimsy excuses for this guy even though his defence ultimately comes down to his word against hers. Yeah, people are definitely looking the other way because the victim here is a guy. 

And he totally deserved his dick melting, even if he didn’t upload the video.


----------



## Pilaf (Feb 4, 2015)

We're a species capable of nearly anything, and we choose to be petty little jealous thugs. It's sad.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Feb 4, 2015)

MbS said:


> I’m not quite sure why certain people in this thread are making out double standards at play here. If anything people here are making flimsy excuses for this guy even though he’s defence ultimately comes down to his word against hers. Yeah, people are definitely looking the other way because the victim is a guy.
> 
> And he totally deserved his dick melting, even if he didn’t upload the video.



mah boi  the only reason you're saying that is because you chopped your own dick off 

probably thinking of it as a good thing, delusional tranny

i wonder, was your de-penising painful?


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 4, 2015)

babaGAReeb said:


> *mah boi  the only reason you're saying that is because you chopped your own dick off *
> 
> probably thinking of it as a good thing, delusional tranny
> 
> i wonder, was your de-penising painful?



I actually spit out my drink when I read the bold.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 4, 2015)

babaGAReeb said:


> i wonder, was your de-penising painful?



Why you wanna know?

Wannna give it a try?


----------



## babaGAReeb (Feb 4, 2015)

MbS said:


> Why you wanna know?
> 
> Wannna give it a try?


no thanks, dont wanna end up a dickless man like you 

was just curious


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 4, 2015)

babaGAReeb said:


> no thanks, dont wanna end up a dickless man like you
> 
> was just curious



You're a dick, but you aren't a man.

And being a woman is great. This overwhelming happiness I always feel: everyone deserves to experience it at least once in their life, but most never will, and I pity you for it.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Feb 4, 2015)

MbS said:


> You're a dick, but you aren't man.
> 
> And being a woman is great. This overwhelming happiness I always feel: everyone deserves to experience it at least once in their life, but most never will, and I pity you for it.


thats awesome bro but you arent a woman and you'll never be one 

all you've end up doing is mutilating yourself


----------



## Mael (Feb 4, 2015)

MbS said:


> You're a dick, but you aren't a man.
> 
> And being a woman is great. This overwhelming happiness I always feel: everyone deserves to experience it at least once in their life, but most never will, and I pity you for it.



Just remember though, it's still psychological.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 4, 2015)

The clueless still giving me their uneducated opinions like it counted for something, tehehe.


----------



## Mael (Feb 4, 2015)

MbS said:


> The clueless still giving me their uneducated opinions like it counted for something, tehehe.



Right, because doctors, psychologists, psychiatrists, and qualified medical/scientific personnel are trumped by one basketcase Brit cunt. 

It's still a psych disorder.  You have no scientific proof/study to show that it's anything but that.  Your life as an anecdote is shit too.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Feb 4, 2015)

we are just trying to help you, you delusional idiot

deep down inside even you know that you're still a man

>Magical Girl Reject

haha i wonder why you were rejected, they probably lifted your skirt and saw your horrifically mutilated penis


----------



## Bender (Feb 4, 2015)

Bitch be crazy.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 4, 2015)

Sigh Mael....

Who am I to believe; you, a known bigot in the Caf?, or the American Psychiatric Association who have recently removed gender identity from being a mental disorder.

In the future, society will look back at your ilk as the Jim Crow Segregationists and Slave Holders of old and ponder: how could people have been so bigoted?

That day is coming, and soon.



babaGAReeb said:


> >Magical Girl Reject
> 
> haha i wonder why you were rejected, they probably lifted your skirt and saw your horrifically mutilated penis



I couldn't perform the Rainbow Moon Heart Ache.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Feb 4, 2015)

MbS said:


> I couldn't perform the Rainbow Moon Heart Ache.



i dont even know what the fuck that is

its still not too late breh, forget this tranny bullshit

you still have your ass dont you? the ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) will accept you, join them

what you truly are is an effeminate gay man


----------



## Mael (Feb 4, 2015)

MbS said:


> Sigh Mael....
> 
> Who am I to believe; you, a known bigot in the Caf?, or the American Psychiatric Association who have recently removed gender identity from being a mental disorder.
> 
> ...



Idiot:



> A psychological state is considered a mental disorder only if it causes significant distress or disability. Many transgender people do not experience their gender as distressing or disabling, which implies that identifying as transgender does not constitute a mental disorder. For these individuals, the significant problem is finding affordable resources, such as counseling, hormone therapy, medical procedures and the social support necessary to freely express their gender identity and minimize discrimination. Many other obstacles may lead to distress, including a lack of acceptance within society, direct or indirect experiences with discrimination, or assault. These experiences may lead many transgender people to suffer with anxiety, depression or related disorders at higher rates than nontransgender persons.
> 
> According to the Diagnostic and Statistical Manual of Mental Disorders (DSM-5), people who experience intense, persistent gender incongruence can be given the diagnosis of "gender dysphoria." Some contend that the diagnosis inappropriately pathologizes gender noncongruence and should be eliminated. Others argue that it is essential to retain the diagnosis to ensure access to care. The International Classification of Diseases (ICD) is under revision and there may be changes to its current classification of intense persistent gender incongruence as "gender identity disorder."




Plus, transgender like yourselves are not anywhere like segregated blacks/slaves, where that was completely based off genetics and physicality.  You're a mental disorder, get the fuck over it.


----------



## SLB (Feb 4, 2015)

well this took a detour


----------



## Gunners (Feb 4, 2015)

Meh. 

If someone thinks they're a kite, and it makes them happy to think they're a kite, let them think they're a kite. My issue starts when their belief that they're a kite, becomes a need for me to throw away my own sensibilities and believe that they're kite.


----------



## Hachibi (Feb 4, 2015)

And just like that it turned into a Transgender debate.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 4, 2015)

babaGAReeb said:


> i dont even know what the fuck that is
> 
> its still not too late breh, forget this tranny bullshit
> 
> ...



baba-whateverhisusername taking user titles seriously.





Mael said:


> Idiot:



I'm neither distressed nor disabled.

No right, no wrong,
No rules for me,
I'm Free.



> You're a mental disorder, get the fuck over it



You're a Bigot. Take a hike, chump.


----------



## Mael (Feb 4, 2015)

Gunners said:


> Meh.
> 
> If someone thinks they're a kite, and it makes them happy to think they're a kite, let them think they're a kite. My issue starts when their belief that they're a kite, becomes a need for me to throw away my own sensibilities and believe that they're kite.



It also becomes an issue when they start insulting or whining to others if they don't share that same mentality to the point of guilting and bullshit hamfisting of "progress."

Note I will never use that "xim" pronoun bullshit, ever.


----------



## Mael (Feb 4, 2015)

> I'm neither distressed nor disabled.
> 
> No right, no wrong,
> No rules for me,
> I'm free.



You were being what you still are, genetically a man.  Thus, it's still a mental disorder.  Sorry if science is being mean to you.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 4, 2015)

Mael said:


> You were being what you still are, genetically a man.  Thus, it's still a mental disorder.  Sorry if science is being mean to you.



I don't see what concern it is of yours anyway.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Feb 4, 2015)

MbS said:


> baba-whateverhisusername taking user titles seriously.


you're stupid cause whatever i said in that post barely had anything to do with your user title

your gay mbs, maybe taking it up the ass will awaken your inner-^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".)




> I'm neither distressed nor disabled.


a man with no dick is disabled and your level of delusion is distressing


----------



## Gunners (Feb 4, 2015)

Mael said:


> It also becomes an issue when they start insulting or whining to others if they don't share that same mentality to the point of guilting and bullshit hamfisting of "progress."
> 
> Note I will never use that "xim" pronoun bullshit, ever.



You know what gets on my nerves? Complaining on behalf of others. I was reading some Guardian article and it involved some woman complaining because a man sat down and talked to a woman coffee shop, who presumably expressed a lack of interest. Article was title some shit like Men needing to understand that women's time isn't theirs, I dunno. 

We live in an era where people don't think ''What he/she said really hurt me," they think "I or someone else could be offended by what he just said".

I think the problem is things have become so textbook nowadays that if something doesn't check all the socially acceptable boxes, the tyrants on the far left will kick up a storm.


----------



## Mael (Feb 4, 2015)

MbS said:


> I don't see what concern it is of yours anyway.



Because you're doing just what bothers sensible society, claiming something that isn't there without any certifiable research and then expecting us to accept you trying to shove it down our throats.


----------



## Mael (Feb 4, 2015)

Gunners said:


> You know what gets on my nerves? Complaining on behalf of others. I was reading some Guardian article and it involved some woman complaining because a man sat down and talked to a woman coffee shop, who presumably expressed a lack of interest. Article was title some shit like Men needing to understand that women's time isn't theirs, I dunno.
> 
> We live in an era where people don't think ''What he/she said really hurt me," they think "I or someone else could be offended by what he just said".
> 
> I think the problem is things have become so textbook nowadays that if something doesn't check all the socially acceptable boxes, the tyrants on the far left will kick up a storm.



This is why people are taking advantage of Western society.  We've either gotten so bored or so guilt-ridden that we're literally letting feels take over sensible and necessary progress of humanity.  And no I'm not talking about feels in the terms of beneficial equality like allowing homosexual marriage.  I'm talking about how we make milestones in space travel and study yet a brilliant man is forced to fear for his job and livelihood because he wears a shirt that triggers stupid women despite the fact a WOMAN gave him that shirt as a gift.


----------



## Black Superman (Feb 4, 2015)

MbS is a chick now? Since when did this happen? I'm a little surprised, and well...fascinated by the whole MTF FTM thing. I guess congratulations are in order, we can have a sausage and pistachio to commemorate or something.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 4, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> MbS is a chick now? Since when did this happen?



Since, like, forever.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 4, 2015)

Mael said:


> This is why people are taking advantage of Western society.  We've either gotten so bored or so guilt-ridden that we're literally letting feels take over sensible and necessary progress of humanity.  And no I'm not talking about feels in the terms of beneficial equality like allowing homosexual marriage.  I'm talking about how we make milestones in space travel and study yet a brilliant man is forced to fear for his job and livelihood because he wears a shirt that triggers stupid women despite the fact a WOMAN gave him that shirt as a gift.



Or having "mixed feelings" on whether mutilating a guy's penis with battery acid is an acceptable course of action in response to unfaithfulness. Which as I said, if the situation were reversed you'd see no such thing. People would be calling the guy a monster and psycho who overreacted.


----------



## Mael (Feb 4, 2015)

MbS said:


> Since, like, forever.



Lel.



Seto Kaiba said:


> Or having "mixed feelings" on whether mutilating a guy's penis with battery acid is an acceptable course of action in response to unfaithfulness. Which as I said, if the situation were reversed you'd see no such thing. People would be calling the guy a monster and psycho who overreacted.



I remember on The View seeing the harpies whoop and cheer when some guy's dick was cut off.  You reverse this with a panel of guys and they'll likely be outright disgusted.


----------



## Black Superman (Feb 4, 2015)

MbS said:


> Since, like, forever.



You mean you were born a chick or you became one?  So, are you um...enjoying your body?


----------



## Magic (Feb 4, 2015)

When I read the title, I thought this was a porn video....

like

I want to get my penis destroyed you feel me?


----------



## babaGAReeb (Feb 4, 2015)

mbs is a gay man and will always be a gay man


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 4, 2015)

To the bigoted mind; their arguments always make perfect sense. Of course they do. Bigots never hate ‘just because’. They don’t act spiteful solely out of habit, idiocy or because they enjoy it: although these do play subtle roles in it. To the bigoted mind they discriminate because it makes ‘sense’.

They formulate logic that’s twisted to their rhetoric. It makes sense. Mael is one such bigot.

Blacks could not be emancipatied because it was reasoned by Sothern Whites they were brutes and thieves and would rape white womenz. This is despite Southern Whites deliberately withholding education from them and perpetually keeping them in poverty.

Women were denied suffrage because they couldn’t prove they were worthy of such a responsibility. Despite White Men never giving them a chance.

And trans-women are men because Men can’t get over dickz. Because dickz.


----------



## Hand Banana (Feb 4, 2015)

Mbs if you feel as if you're a female, you're a female.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 4, 2015)

ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> You mean you were born a chick or you became one?  So, are you um...enjoying your body?



I'm so happy I feel like singing. 



NaS said:


> Mbs if you feel as if you're a female, you're a female.





Thanks. I don't see why it's really such a big deal with some Men people.

It's not like I'm going to deceive Mael and rape him or anything. I'd be getting myself dirtied. I have standards.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 4, 2015)

Yeah, in fives pages, the phrase _victim blaming_ hasn't come up once in response to those saying he deserved to have his package eliminated.


----------



## Mael (Feb 4, 2015)

MbS said:


> To the bigoted mind; their arguments always make perfect sense. Of course they do. Bigots never hate ?just because?. They don?t act spiteful solely out of habit, idiocy or because they enjoy it: although these do play subtle roles in it. To the bigoted mind they discriminate because it makes ?sense?.
> 
> They formulate logic that?s twisted to their rhetoric. It makes sense. Mael is one such bigot.
> 
> ...



Gotta love the denial of clear-cut medical/scientific research.


----------



## Chelydra (Feb 4, 2015)

Mael said:


> Gotta love the denial of clear-cut medical/scientific research.



Screw biology man  We can't let facts get in the way of feels now can we?


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 4, 2015)

> And trans-women are men because Men can’t get over dickz. Because dickz.



Now hold on there. You are free to identify as whatever gender you like, take the necessary procedures for transition in order to be more comfortable in that identity. Yet do not expect anyone else to be obligated to refer to you as such beyond a simple matter of courtesy. If someone as an individual chooses to go beyond that and look at you as a woman through and through that is their decision as an individual, not an obligation of society. This is a matter of biology that you cannot change.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 4, 2015)

MbS said:


> Women were denied suffrage because they couldn?t prove they were worthy of such a responsibility.



To be fair, a lot of women were fiercely against the suffragates. The vote was not free as it is today, to get it you had to go into the draft and you know risk going to war and dying.

Women DID NOT wanted the responsibility attatched to the vote.

It is ONLY when they got the vote for free WITHOUT having to go through the shit men had to, to get it, that they universally accepted it.


----------



## Black Superman (Feb 4, 2015)

MbS said:


> To the bigoted mind; their arguments always make perfect sense. Of course they do. Bigots never hate ?just because?. They don?t act spiteful solely out of habit, idiocy or because they enjoy it: although these do play subtle roles in it. To the bigoted mind they discriminate because it makes ?sense?.
> 
> They formulate logic that?s twisted to their rhetoric. It makes sense. Mael is one such bigot.
> 
> ...




I can't speak for all bigots, but I think people are bashing you because it looked like you were taking the woman's side on this particular issue, then again they could just be jerks venting or whatever. I don't have any issues with intersex peeps, I just don't know too many of them and the whole sexual identity classification thing is hard for people to grasp because of gender and what not. If you're comfortable in your own vag, then that's great. More power to you. Btw, You're not  just  anti-dick are you? I can't imagine living without a pinky finger, much less a penis. I guess I'm one of those people who doesn't get it, but respect  the decision regardless.



Gunners said:


> Yeah, in fives pages, the phrase _victim blaming_ hasn't come up once in response to those saying he deserved to have his package eliminated.



I don't want to be a dick but yeah...It's kinda like that.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 4, 2015)

Clear cut science also once said Blacks and Asians were racially inferior to whites. 

B_uuut_ any way, we have certain scientists saying it's not in fact a mental illness with others saying it is. Your word, my word. Science is a continuous process of trial and error.



ZeroTheDestroyer said:


> I can't speak for all bigots, but I think people are bashing you because it looked like you were taking the woman's side on this particular issue, then again they could just be jerks venting or whatever. I don't have any issues with intersex peeps, I just don't know too many of them and the whole sexual identity classification thing is hard for people to grasp because of gender and what not. If you're comfortable in your own vag, then that's great. More power to you. *Btw, You're not  just  anti-dick are you?* I can't imagine living without a pinky finger, much less a penis. I guess I'm one of those people who doesn't get it, but respect  the decision regardless.



You mean am I a Misandrist or something? Nah, like most Feminists I'm not foaming at the mouth calling for a genocide against men.

Or I just hate penises in general?



Orochibuto said:


> To be fair, a lot of women were fiercely against the suffragates. The vote was not free as it is today, to get it you had to go into the draft and you know risk going to war and dying.
> 
> Women DID NOT wanted the responsibility attatched to the vote.



Three was also blacks who opposed the civil rights movement. But suffragettes and other blacks weren't the main - or ultimately important - opposition these groups faced.


----------



## Mael (Feb 4, 2015)

> Clear cut science also once said Blacks and Asians were racially inferior to whites.



No it didn't.  It was just spouted by pseudo-intellects before the discovery of genetics.  We've learned that what you've got is not a matter of genetics but instead purely psychological.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 4, 2015)

Science is a process of constant trial and error and experimentation.

Falling on it saying 'but Science says this currently', shows your ineptitude.


----------



## LyricalMessiah (Feb 4, 2015)

It seems I was wrong in saying that he had shared the video of both he and the female sleeping together on certain internet sites. I wrote that post whilst I was very sleepy. I apologize for that misconception I had conceived in that post of mine and to whoever it may have confused.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2015)

Mael you know pedophilia is a mental disorder right


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 4, 2015)

Let's be brutally honest, Mael only beats this dead horse as hard as he does because he hates me. Plain and simple.

That and the Everest sized chip on his shoulder.


----------



## Mael (Feb 4, 2015)

MbS said:


> Let's be brutally honest, Mael only beats this dead horse as hard as he does because he hates me. Plain and simple.
> 
> That and the Everest sized chip on his shoulder.



Well it's true I do hate you but I also hate seeing such delusion in the face of scientific consensus after said trial and error.



Flow said:


> Mael you know pedophilia is a mental disorder right



Lucky for me that ain't the case then unless you wanna Calvin Klein us some more.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2015)

I mean since.the thread isn't on topic might as well lay everything else on the table.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 4, 2015)

Of course "Talia" is throwing "her" hat in.


----------



## Yami Munesanzun (Feb 4, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> Of course "Talia" is throwing "her" hat in.



Could this possibly be a giggity?
It sounds like it could be a giggity.

Let us discuss this at length since this thread is already being derailed.


----------



## EJ (Feb 4, 2015)

Mael said:


> Lucky for me that ain't the case then unless you wanna Calvin Klein us some more.



You admitted to having to seek professional help for continuing a relationship with a 'minor' online, and have on more than one account admitted to being attracted to underage girls. 

You can scapegoat towards me all you want. Sitting here and trying to put yourself on a high-horse through superiority of not having 'psychological issues' is rich. 



> Of course "Talia" is throwing "her" hat in.



Yep.


----------



## Mael (Feb 4, 2015)




----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 4, 2015)

This of course coming from the same guy who doesn't fail to bring up my sex in almost every thread I post. 

I'd post an Irony perfume gif, if I could be arsed.


----------



## Mael (Feb 4, 2015)

And the same to you who stops for every opportunity to post some anti-American drivel in some bizarre notion the UK is somehow superior.


----------



## Orochibuto (Feb 4, 2015)

MbS said:


> I?m not quite sure why certain people in this thread are making out double standards at play. If anything people here are making flimsy excuses for this guy even though his defence ultimately comes down to his word against hers. Yeah, people are definitely looking the other way because the victim here is a guy.
> 
> And he totally deserved his dick melting, even if he didn?t upload the video.



Why would he deserve dick melting even if he didnt upload the video ? How what happened warrants dick melting ?


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 4, 2015)

Mael said:


> Huuuuurrrrrrr



God, you're dumb.

I never said it was superior to the good ol US of A.

I've said there's aspects of the UK such as the NHS better then what the US has, maybe.


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 4, 2015)

What the fuck just happened in here?

Hey MbS, do you have curves?


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 4, 2015)

Orochibuto said:


> Why would he deserve dick melting even if he didnt upload the video ? How what happened warrants dick melting ?



He was sick enough to film it.

I'm unsympathetic.

Cause I'm a feminist and I hate men, obviously. **



Zyrax said:


> Hey MbS, do you have curves?



You betcha.


----------



## SLB (Feb 4, 2015)

seriously flow

_get over it_


----------



## babaGAReeb (Feb 4, 2015)

this is what i imagine mbs looks like

i hope hes ugly cause i dont want any poor sap to fuck a tranny unknowingly


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 4, 2015)

MbS said:


> You betcha.



Are these guys bothering you?


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 4, 2015)

Zyrax said:


> Are these guys bothering you?



These guys are trying, and failing badly. 

New ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) just can't put out like in the old days, sad to say.


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 4, 2015)

MbS said:


> These guys are trying, and failing badly.
> 
> New ^ (not the meaning of the word "respect".) just can't put out like in the old days, sad to say.


Hey MbS, Do you look like Satsuki?


----------



## babaGAReeb (Feb 4, 2015)

zyrax stay away from "it"
he will eat ur dick


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 4, 2015)

Zyrax said:


> Hey MbS, Do you look like Satsuki?



Hmmm, I'm rather more partial to Giselle Gewelle, honestly.


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 4, 2015)

babaGAReeb said:


> zyrax stay away from "it"
> he will eat ur dick


Live for nothing
Or die for something


----------



## Mider T (Feb 4, 2015)

This is literally the shittiest thread I've read all year.  Hard delete.


----------



## Bender (Feb 4, 2015)

Mael said:


> And the same to you who stops for every opportunity to post some anti-American drivel in some bizarre notion the UK is somehow superior.



SHAZAM!

Damn, MBS you want some aspirin for that third degree burn Mael just handed your sorry self?


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 4, 2015)

MbS said:


> Hmmm, I'm rather more partial to Giselle Gewelle, honestly.


Can I see a picture?


----------



## babaGAReeb (Feb 4, 2015)

why does mbs hate merica anyway cause its one of the kindest places to trannies

if this guy was in mexico he'd be chopped up into tiny tiny  pieces and fed to dogs  for lols


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 4, 2015)

>Hypothesizing i'd be in Mexico.

.

I'd rather be in hell first.

Well, there the same thing I guess.


----------



## babaGAReeb (Feb 4, 2015)

its ironic dat u like gisselle mbs cause he actually has a dick and might just be a crossdresser unlike u whos a real tranny


----------



## Roman (Feb 5, 2015)

Jaysus Lord, what happened in here?

I don't get why people are attacking MbS all of a sudden. Rather than using her gender identity against her to belittle her argument, why not actually reason with her why the guy didn't deserve to get acid thrown at him? Why is it such a problem that she went through surgery? MbS wasn't the one who brought up her gender identity to determine the guy losing his dick was a good thing. Mael's obsession with trying to use her gender identity for the sake of belittling her is also very amusing given his sexual preferences


----------



## babaGAReeb (Feb 5, 2015)

Freedan said:


> Jaysus Lord, what happened in here?
> 
> I don't get why people are attacking MbS all of a sudden. Rather than using his gender identity against him to belittle his argument, why not actually reason with him why the guy didn't deserve to get acid thrown at him? Why is it such a problem that he went through surgery? MbS wasn't the one who brought up his gender identity to determine the guy losing his dick was a good thing. Mael's obsession with trying to use his gender identity for the sake of belittling him is also very amusing given his sexual preferences


corrected         .


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 5, 2015)

Don't talk about MbS


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 5, 2015)

Freedan said:


> Jaysus Lord, what happened in here?
> 
> I don't get why people are attacking MbS all of a sudden. Rather than using her gender identity against her to belittle her argument, why not actually reason with her why the guy didn't deserve to get acid thrown at him? Why is it such a problem that she went through surgery? MbS wasn't the one who brought up her gender identity to determine the guy losing his dick was a good thing. Mael's obsession with trying to use her gender identity for the sake of belittling her is also very amusing given his sexual preferences



All of a sudden? MbS brings that kind of shit down on themselves. I just find it ironic for all the citations of the oppression of blacks particularly this individual is more than once been noted for being a bigoted fuck themselves, and use that to try and play at some transphobic angle. It's more MbS just being a shitty person specifically, and using a sore spot to get at said shitty person.


----------



## Roman (Feb 5, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> All of a sudden? MbS brings that kind of shit down on themselves. I just find it ironic for all the citations of the oppression of blacks particularly this individual is more than once been noted for being a bigoted fuck themselves, and use that to try and play at some transphobic angle. It's more MbS just being a shitty person specifically, and using a sore spot to get at said shitty person.



The way I see it, her first post here only included her opinion on the topic with no reference to her gender identity whatsoever. Then babagareeb went off on a tirade about how she'd say that just cuz she cut her dick off. There wasn't even a sliver of attempt at making a discussion with her.

Then again, you probably wouldn't see it as a slight toward her seeing as discrediting people to belittle their arguments is a tactic you employ in almost every debate you're in.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 5, 2015)

Freedan said:


> The way I see it, her first post here only included her opinion on the topic with no reference to her gender identity whatsoever. Then babagareeb went off on a tirade about how she'd say that just cuz she cut her dick off. There wasn't even a sliver of attempt at making a discussion with her.
> 
> Then again, you probably wouldn't see it as a slight toward her seeing as discrediting people to belittle their arguments is a tactic you employ in almost every debate you're in.



What was there to discuss? MbS just came in with his usual bullshit. The only reason you seem to be jumping to his aid is because people you don't like were ragging on him. He had zero point to make, so there was absolutely nothing to discuss.

You're certainly one to talk. He didn't make an argument numbnuts, he made an inflammatory statement and it people hammered on him for it.


----------



## Roman (Feb 5, 2015)

MbS said:


> I’m not quite sure why certain people in this thread are making out double standards at play. If anything people here are making flimsy excuses for this guy even though his defence ultimately comes down to his word against hers. Yeah, people are definitely looking the other way because the victim here is a guy.
> 
> And he totally deserved his dick melting, even if he didn’t upload the video.



Seto, I can see why the statement about double standards would rustle some people's jimmies, tho I don't see why any of that should've been taken personally, and I say this as someone who disagrees with her opinion on the guy deserving the acid bath. There's no attempt here to derail the topic into anything regarding her gender identity.



Seto Kaiba said:


> You're certainly one to talk.



Show me an instance where I used discrediting of character to belittle an argument, and then you might have some ground to stand on. None of those false accusations of me calling you a genocidal freak or claims that Italy, China and Russia are morally superior to the US that I've already debunked.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 5, 2015)

Freedan said:


> Seto, I can see why the statement about double standards would rustle some people's jimmies, tho I don't see why any of that should've been taken personally, and I say this as someone who disagrees with her opinion on the guy deserving the acid bath. There's no attempt here to derail the topic into anything regarding her gender identity



He made a moronic statement, and he doesn't like getting ragged on when he does his bullshit so, maybe he should cease with the bullshit then.



> Show me an instance where I used discrediting of character to belittle an argument, and then you might have some ground to stand on. None of those false accusations of me calling you a genocidal freak or claims that Italy, China and Russia are morally superior to the US that I've already debunked.



You just did it in your first response to me. Which just goes to my point that the only reason you jump to MbS's defense is because people you don't like were ragging on him. That aside, when you actually are what could be called debating, you rely on more of an emotional position than a substantiated one.


----------



## Roman (Feb 5, 2015)

Seto Kaiba said:


> He made a moronic statement, and he doesn't like getting ragged on when he does his bullshit so, maybe he should cease with the bullshit then.



Or maybe people can put her on super ignore and won't have to bother with her. I'd think that's what it's there for.



Seto Kaiba said:


> You just did it in your first response to me. Which just goes to my point that the only reason you jump to MbS's defense is because people you don't like were ragging on him. That aside, when you actually are what could be called debating, you rely on more of an emotional position than a substantiated one.



In this instance, you were joining the MbS ragging bandwagon. Hardly a proper debate. Why even bother trying? Besides, it's the truth. You almost always discredit others in a debate, so forgive me for expressing my lack of surprise in your approval of how others have dealt with MbS. To be clear, what I mean by discrediting of character is bringing up completely irrelevant things, regardless of whether or not it's true, in an attempt to humiliate someone to make their argument look less believable. That wasn't the case here with me. And in case I'm wrong, then I guess you got a taste of your own medicine. Again.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 5, 2015)

Freedan said:


> Or maybe people can put her on super ignore and won't have to bother with her. I'd think that's what it's there for.



Their choice ultimately. 



> In this instance, you were joining the MbS ragging bandwagon.



Well, shows how much you know, as I was not. It is only in response to you did I point out the ire is more toward MbS as a shitty individual than the identity they fall under. The latter is just a sore point that other people have used because of that.



> Hardly a proper debate. Why even bother trying? Besides, it's the truth. You almost always discredit others in a debate, so forgive me for expressing my lack of surprise in your approval of how others have dealt with MbS.



I don't have any sympathy for MbS on what is going on, but I wasn't engaged in it. I made one statement regarding the matter, one that was entirely truthful and not at all an attempt to discrediting them. 



> To be clear, what I mean by discrediting of character is bringing up completely irrelevant things, regardless of whether or not it's true, in an attempt to humiliate someone to make their argument look less believable. That wasn't the case here with me. And in case I'm wrong, then I guess you got a taste of your own medicine. Again.



That was the case here with you, you did exactly that. 

See this is the idiocy I really don't get about you. You are trying to lecture me about shit I do, and when caught in the bullshit yourself you try to turn it around about 'getting a taste of my own medicine'. No, you're just a hypocritical preacher, and too stupid to see it. I don't have to belittle to discredit most individuals, they do it fine themselves. You are one of those many people.


----------



## EJ (Feb 5, 2015)

Freedan, it's useless. 

Stop trying to make sense to him.


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 5, 2015)

For someone who pats himself on the back for supposedly being smart, Kaiba can say some of the most narrow minded shit.



			
				Kaiba said:
			
		

> He didn't make an argument numbnuts, he made an inflammatory statement and it people hammered on him for it.



Except they didn't. No attempt was made to discredit the content of my post, none, but instead it was an onslaught of ad hominems. My sex is irrelevant to the topic and should never have been brought up in the first place.

Since you're making a contrary claim the burden of proof is on you to prove otherwise, which you know you can't because you're talking out your arse.



> It's more MbS just being a shitty person specifically, and using a sore spot to get at said shitty person.



And your using this as justification. So I’m a bit shitty. I suppose; but more then not it’s other people who are the instigators. So I don't roll over and take it?

The nerve of me; fighting back!


----------



## Zyrax (Feb 5, 2015)

MbS, can I call you Darling?


----------



## Saishin (Feb 5, 2015)

Moral of the story.Don't post a porn video with your girlfriend in it without ask her permission first


----------



## Kafuka de Vil (Feb 5, 2015)

Zyrax said:


> MbS, can I call you Darling?



Imperial Majesty will do fine, thank you.


----------



## Easley (Feb 5, 2015)

This man was a creep to secretly film the sex (and distribute it) but the girl should face charges for her revenge attack. She felt angry and humiliated, I get that, but permanently disfiguring him with acid is going too far. We can't turn a blind eye to this sort of thing.



> I never intended to kill his penis. I was just angry and all I wanted was to make him feel the pain I was feeling, she told a Sapa correspondent.
> 
> I heard about the video from one of my classmates and I thought that they were joking, but then I saw the video myself and lost my mind.


The case seems to have elicited a big yawn from the SA authorities though.


----------



## Mr. Black Leg (Feb 5, 2015)

> A 25-year-old man can no longer use his penis after his 17-year-old girlfriend poured acid on his genitals to punish him for distributing a pornographic video he'd taken of her without her knowledge.



Fair enough .


----------



## Deleted member 222538 (Feb 5, 2015)

I cant believe Mael posted a photo of that perfume like he's not obsessed with al muudari and feminism just as mush as flow is obsessed with him.


----------



## The Weeknd (Feb 5, 2015)

Thorin said:


> sure he did



you havin a fuking giggle there m8?


----------



## SLB (Feb 5, 2015)

Normality said:


> I cant believe Mael posted a photo of that perfume like he's not obsessed with al muudari and feminism just as mush as flow is obsessed with him.



yeah, but keep in mind mael is pretty consistent in how he treats islamic apologists and feminists. flow on the other hand went out of his way to masquerade as a female and is actually proud of it. and even when the subject matter isn't even related to the incident he still does whatever he can to bring it up.

he even named himself after the dupe for a few months. that's near pathological.


----------



## EJ (Feb 5, 2015)

Normality said:


> I cant believe Mael posted a photo of that perfume like he's not obsessed with al muudari and feminism just as mush as flow is obsessed with him.



I only found it odd that he was throwing around psychological insult (given his situation)  and keeps antagonizing MbS about being transgender every chance he's currently been getting, to an obsessive degree. 

It's whatever though, compensation on the internet just get's drastic at times.


----------



## Gunners (Feb 5, 2015)

Flow said:


> I only found it odd that he was throwing around psychological insult (given his situation)  and keeps antagonizing MbS about being transgender every chance he's currently been getting, to an obsessive degree.
> 
> It's whatever though, compensation on the internet just get's drastic at times.


Now I'm finding it odd that you're speaking about compensation getting drastic at times, when you pretended to be a teenage girl to catfish someone you have a grudge with.


----------



## Jagger (Feb 5, 2015)

To be honest, I'm quite skeptical with the idea he didn't upload it on purpose, but it's a possibility.

Either way, this is just horrendous. However, he won't probably put charges against her.

Edit: Man, what the fuck just happened in here? 

How did it boil down to MbS and Freedan vs The World?


----------



## Succubus (Feb 5, 2015)

can't believe hes staying alive without penis if it was me I might commit suicide


----------



## Nighty the Mighty (Feb 6, 2015)

Mider T said:


> This is literally the shittiest thread I've read all year.  Hard delete.



tfw the banana is correct


----------



## Alwaysmind (Feb 6, 2015)

Well, if that's not an example of karma, I don't know what is.


----------



## Seto Kaiba (Feb 6, 2015)

Alwaysmind said:


> Well, if that's not an example of karma, I don't know what is.



I guess you don't know what is then.


----------



## Ae (Feb 8, 2015)

Should have upload it on iCloud first


----------



## Gino (Feb 8, 2015)

Hachibi said:


> Pretty sure that filming you and your girlfriend's sex moment doesn't deserve your dick melted.
> 
> He's lucky he's still alive



Nah the bitch is lucky she's still alive.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 8, 2015)

Bitch would be dead.


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 8, 2015)

Oh lol.

What an overreaction. It's totally not okay what she did, regardless what he did.

But this point is pathetic:



> "We agreed to have sex, but she was not aware that I was filming the sex using my laptop computer. I did not intend to show anyone the video and I still don?t know how it got onto social media," he said.




Yeah, sure. It's magic.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 8, 2015)

Well out being accidentally uploaded isn't out of the question. Though him not having something to do with it is simply ridiculous.


----------



## Shinobu (Feb 8, 2015)

OREO said:


> Well out being accidentally uploaded isn't out of the question. Though him not having something to do with it is simply ridiculous.




Of course he does. And if it's only not saving such an intimate vid with a password and giving someone access to his computer.


----------



## Nep Nep (Feb 8, 2015)

I'd kill myself. Melting anyone's genitals is fucking insane.


----------



## ImperatorMortis (Feb 8, 2015)

Lol this is hilarious. He kind of had it coming though, even though this was going overboard.


----------



## Nikushimi (Feb 8, 2015)

The guy is in the wrong for 1) having sex with an underage girl and 2) recording it without her consent or even awareness.

But this totally goes beyond any justifiable punishment for those offenses... 

Even though the girl is underage and was understandably emotionally compromised, there need to be legal consequences for what she did.


----------



## TheCupOfBrew (Feb 8, 2015)

I am fairly certain 17 isn't underaged in that part of Africa.


----------

